

Sandy Hook Promise - mikeleeorg
http://www.sandyhookpromise.org/

======
kls
There is a lot of couched language in that link while avoiding saying what
they stand for but yet they are encouraging people to sign a petition while
not really clarifying where they stand on the issues at times even dodging the
question of what kind of reforms they support. I am a little skeptical and I
think it is dubious to ask people to sign a vague promise when in all reality
it will most likely be used to signal broad support of issues that they are
not clearly articulating to the people they are asking to sign the promise.

 _Another of the group's founders, Tim Makris, acknowledged that eventually
the organization probably would begin taking positions on proposed legislation
or other changes._

I think it's pretty evident which way they lean and pretty unethical to
obscure that. This is the worst part of the aftermath of these tragedies many
of the people are used as pawns in peoples long running agendas.

[http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-
newtow...](http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-newtown-
guns-20130114,0,2630770.story)

------
bifrost
Like the other commenters, I'm not given much insight into what this group is
supposed to do. If their aim is to prevent tragedies in schools, they should
probably be a bit more direct.

------
samstave
One thing to start promising is acurate and open investigation into such
events.

Just look at this event and how many errors, omissions and down right weird
pieces of information have come out.

If there is one thing I am sure of with respect to this event, it is that I
have NO idea what really occurred and I do not feel I can trust any single
figure to tell me the truth.

